# install forum php sur os X



## zym (18 Janvier 2002)

j'ai activé php sur mac os x c'etait pas une mince affaire quand on découvre unix. maintenant j'aimerais bien installer un forum php en activant le partage web. il y a des solutions comme phpbb mais la configuration m'echappe. quelqu'un connait t il une solution forum php sur mac osx et comment l'installer.

zym


----------



## krigepouh (18 Janvier 2002)

Salut Zym !
Peux-tu m'expliquer comment tu as installé PHP sur OS X, le plus simplement possible car moi je ne parle pas Unix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci


----------



## zym (18 Janvier 2002)

tu trouveras toutes les infos à la page suivante http://www.ultramac.net/macosx/instal/php/ 

c'est clair et précis et on commence ainsi à saisir les commandes unix


----------



## jmini (18 Janvier 2002)

Pour installer PHP:
- Cet article des forum

- Activer PHP sous MacOsX (10.1.2) ; www.mac4ever.com


.


----------



## krigepouh (18 Janvier 2002)

Merci je vais checker çà


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Janvier 2002)

EUh il n'y as pas de forum PHP pour MacOSX, il y a des forums PHP, c'est tout...

Si php est installé sur MacOsX, alors il marcheront...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Donc j'ai déjà installé des forums phpBB, mêem modifié, comme celui là





 ( un peu de pub  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Qu'est ce que tu ne comprend pas dans la configuraiton de celui ci ?


----------



## zym (18 Janvier 2002)

j'ai installé le dossier phpbb dans le dossier sites puis j'active l epartage web ( peut etre dejà une erreur car je crois qu'on peut mettre le dossier phpbb ailleurs) ensuite dans le navigateur je lance install.php d'ou un tableau avec des champs
database server adress
datbase name
datadase user name
database password

et là je ne saisi plus


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Janvier 2002)

Voilà, donc la c'est MySQL qu'il te fauit... C'est un gestionnaire e base de données... Tu trouveras tout ce qu'il te faut sur ce thread

Enfin j'espère....


----------

